# Looking for info on CPI...



## UNCMan (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm a new member and have really enjoyed reading some of the post. I'm looking to get a PPD dog for my family. I travel a lot and i worry about my wife and daughters. I've checked out CPI's website and have talked to John the owner. He seems to be very nice and informative. Has anyone had any dealings with CPI before? Thanks for your help!!:help:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The cost of those dogs made me choke!!! You can get a professionally protection dog for a lot less than that!
And one thing that people who want a PPD to protect their family while they are away forget about, is that a Professionally Trained Protection Dog NEEDS a Professionally Trained Protection Dog _*Handler.*_

So unless the wife and kids can step up to the plate and learn to train and handle this dog that will be living with them, you are better off getting nice, well-rounded, well-socialized, GSD from a reputable breeder that will act as a deterrent by its sheer force of presence - helped by a big bad bark - and any dog can do that, even a rescue from the shelter. No need to dish out 65,000 dollars for the right to brag about the price and training of a dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Everything what Lucia, I agree with.


----------



## UNCMan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Lucia! I agree about the price of his dogs. My wife and I have some experience with GSD's and feel comfortable with making the move to a PPD. His web site lends you to believe he has something unique in his training...


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Putting aside for the moment the price of the dog, I see nothing on the website regarding training for the new owner. Have you had experience with working line GSDs and Malinois? A strong dog will take the lead and unless you have established your bond and role, and you could potentially have the equivalent of a loaded gun with no safety. Could be a huge liability. Could also be a problem with your family if not properly assimilated, and bonded and familiar with all in your home. 

Personally, I'd like to see an owner training program. If you are looking for a w/l, sleeve and suit trained dog with no strings attached, I'm sure several on the forum will be able to meet your needs. I have one at my feet at the moment, Czeck lines, and if I were to part with him I would spend an extended period of time on site, with you and your family to insure a good transition. 

What is the owner training program?


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

OK, they do say they offer "personal instruction at your home". This is not a short term exercise. I would ask more knowledgeable members of the forum what their opinion would be regarding the necessary duration of the program to be effective.


----------

